# storing a glock



## punkinabox (Oct 27, 2009)

Since ive gotten my glock i noticed in order to field strip it the trigger needs to be in the most rearward position. Is it ok to dry fire it everytime i need to break it down? and when storing it should i keep the trigger in the forward or rearward most position? im just wandering if its bad to have the trigger forward and the firing pin half cocked if i dont plan on shooting for a while. curious if it will damage the spring.tumbleweed


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Pulling the trigger is part of field stripping a Glock. No harm done. Just make_ darn sure_ there is no ammo in the gun and it's pointed in a safe direction.

Modern springs only wear out from cycling them. Leaving them compressed doesn't hurt them.


----------



## Tucker (Sep 23, 2009)

bruce333 said:


> Pulling the trigger is part of field stripping a Glock. No harm done. Just make_ darn sure_ there is no ammo in the gun and it's pointed in a safe direction.
> 
> Modern springs only wear out from cycling them. Leaving them compressed doesn't hurt them.


Good to know...thanks...


----------



## jimtem (Nov 3, 2009)

Great question punkinabox, thanks for asking. Good to know.


----------



## the.batman (Jan 20, 2007)

I've had quite a bit of experience with Glocks and there is pretty much nothing you can do to harm one. You can store them with the slide fully retracted, fully loaded magazines- you name it, they work. And I'm not even a Glock fan!


----------

